# מה שואלים את העדים ברבנות??



## VVC1 (24/4/12)

מה שואלים את העדים ברבנות??


----------



## Lana678 (24/4/12)

בעיקר כמה זמן מכירים אתכם...


----------



## עד הקיץ (24/4/12)

אצלנו לא שאלו כלום- הסבר 
אבא שלי הולך לבית כנסת קבוע והוא בא איתנו לרבנות והביא איתו את הרב הקבוע של בית הכנסת שמכיר את כולם ברבנות. הרב העיד עלינו והם נתנו לעוד מישהו שם לחתום והרב מהרבנות לא שאל כלום. ככה זה עדיף לבוא עם מישהו שמכיר אנשים ולסיים בתוך דקות בלי להטריח אנשים לבוא


----------



## Broom rider (24/4/12)

את העדים שלי שאלו אם יש ספקות ביהדות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שאלו את העדים שהבאתי (שני ידידים) כמה זמן הם מכירים אותי, האם יש ספקות לגבי היהדות שלי או הרווקות שלי.

וגם, לפי מה שאבא שלי סיפר לי, שאלו אותו אם הוא בטוח שאני הבת שלו!!


----------



## fluppster (24/4/12)

באמת שאלו אותו את זה??? 
איזו חוצפה.....


----------



## edens song (24/4/12)

Lollll 
אם ישאלו את חמי לעתיד כזה דבר, לפי איך שאני מכירה אותו הוא עוד יתחיל להסתלבט איתם, בסוף עוד יקבעו שאני אסורת חיתון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אמא שלי סתם תזרוק עליהם נעל


----------



## kפיפית (24/4/12)

שואלים רק כמה זמן הם מכירים אותכם, ואם אתם 
רווקים.
בכלל לא שואלים על יהדותם של הזוג. (ולכן זה נקרא תעודת רווקות).
כדי לוודא אם הזוג יהודי על הזוג להביא את תעודת הנישואין של הוריו או את הכתובה, וע"פ זה הם מוודאים את הדבר.


----------



## nika27 (28/4/12)

ואם 
הורים לא התחתנו בארץ או לא היו נשואים בכלל?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (29/4/12)

אז צריך לברר יהדות בדרכים אחרות 
הם כבר מקצועיים מאד בנושא


גם לצוהר יש אגף שעוזר בזה


----------



## LINKING5 (24/4/12)

שאלו אותם אם הייתי בחו"ל..


----------



## Broom rider (25/4/12)

שאלו גם את בן הזוג שלי את זה... 
אם הוא היה במזרח.. :S


----------



## niki111 (25/4/12)

אצלנו שאלו אם הם קרובי משפחה שלנו 
ואם הם קרובים משפחה אחד של השני. 

וכמה זמן הם מכירים אותנו. ואם למיטב ידיעתם אנחנו רווקים. 

זה היה בצהר.


----------

